# The ultimate flame room - how many do you agree with!?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

http://www.holymoly.co.uk/cc/


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Think they make their points quite clear! :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Tell it like it is :!: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Excellent :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

makes this room look like a smoking not quite burning room.

:lol: dread to think what word you typed into google to find that! :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice one Kev, I've filled in a request for Michael Essien to be added, it does say "no obscure footballers" so I'm hoping they'll recognise what a waster he is and put him in.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DXN said:


> makes this room look like a smoking not quite burning room.
> 
> :lol: dread to think what word you typed into google to find that! :wink:


I'm guessing, cunt.


----------



## matt_weeks (Jun 13, 2005)

here's a similar site, but guessing this guy may have some anger management issues ...

http://needstobeglassed.blogspot.com/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Like it. :lol:

Tell it like it is.

Am going to work on my submission for messrs Robbie Williams and Jamie Oliver..... :twisted:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

matt_weeks said:


> here's a similar site, but guessing this guy may have some anger management issues ...
> 
> http://needstobeglassed.blogspot.com/


PMSL :lol:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Thought this was hilarious


----------



## tteacher (Dec 30, 2004)

Frank Biutcher ...

Listen here you gravelly voiced, porkchop-eared cunt. To die once and come back, fair enough. Twice? Now your taking the piss. Upon your next (and hopefully imminent) death, I hope you realise that you are going to get fuck all sympathy, not least from myself who was extactic at both your previous deaths.

And as for your choice of women. What were you thinking? You married Pat Butcher for fuck's sake! An individual who makes the tranny from little Britain look postivitely ravishing. See also Windsor, Barbara. Cunts the lot of them.

LOL Wonderful,

PS Kevvers,

Your car looks like that Marcos on the Top Gear last nite :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

No need for any translation in meaning here!!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

King Kong: Stop going apeshit you hairy c unt.

Genius :lol:


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

I love that website...just had to print them all out and make a desk book...

Classic [email protected]#&s


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's the funniest site this week.

Ray Mears: " .......stay in a hotel like everyone else. C unt."

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

